# Nitecore I4



## Bizkuit (23/6/16)

Trying to source an I4 for a friend. Preferably in either the Eastrand or Centurion, normal shops seem to be out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Mari (24/6/16)

Bizkuit said:


> Trying to source an I4 for a friend. Preferably in either the Eastrand or Centurion, normal shops seem to be out of stock at the moment.


Good day,

We have stock of the Nitecore I4 charger for R415.00 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/nitecore-i4-charger/


----------



## Bizkuit (24/6/16)

@Mari Thanks, will point him to your site

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/6/16)

Our new stock arrives in SA on Sunday and should be in stock by Tuesday


----------



## Bizkuit (24/6/16)

@Vaperite South Africa Thanks Barry. Your stores are close by so may pop in next week.


----------



## Lim (24/6/16)

have some in stock too. but probably not that close to you. can check our sub forum if you want


----------



## Bizkuit (24/6/16)

@Lim Thanks will take a look


----------

